# No fuel pressure to outboard



## record holder (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello All , This is my first post here . I got a problem with my outboard motor and built in gas tank. I have a 75 mercury tiller with a built in tank it is plastic. I can't get any pressure to the outboard with the main tank. But if I use a portable tank the motor gets pressure (gas ) to the outboard I checked the vent and it sems OK . Tried to get gas to the outboard by removing the gas cap and still nothing? And help would be great Thanks Chris
P.S the arrow on the new gasline from the built in tank is pointing towrd the outboard . And I have a half tank of gas in the tank.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Dont you have a primer bulb? Does it pump up? If not try replacing it. Could be suckin air somewhere. Also try blowing back into the tank. Could be a bad stand pipe. Sounds like your going the right direction just not far enough. OH YA! Welcome to the club!


----------



## record holder (Mar 15, 2011)

Jig, I have a new gasline with new primer bulbs that came with it . And no it will not pump up . What is a stand pipe? Thanks for your help in this matter.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

as mentioned ,blow backwards into the tank. your pick up in the tank could be blocked.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Probably a stuck check valve in the pickup assembly.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

There is an inline anti siphon valve that your gas feed line hooks to on the tank it is probably bad. Easy to check just blow thru the fuel line back to the tank as well as suck on it to see if it is plugged. If so they are cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

record holder said:


> Hello All , This is my first post here . I got a problem with my outboard motor and built in gas tank. I have a 75 mercury tiller with a built in tank it is plastic. I can't get any pressure to the outboard with the main tank. But if I use a portable tank the motor gets pressure (gas ) to the outboard I checked the vent and it sems OK . Tried to get gas to the outboard by removing the gas cap and still nothing? And help would be great Thanks Chris
> P.S the arrow on the new gasline from the built in tank is pointing towrd the outboard . And I have a half tank of gas in the tank.


One other thing to check: If you just replaced the primer bulb, Tempo brand bulbs are junk, and sometimes the check valves in the bulb are bad from the factory. Try this: Point the bulb so the arrow is pointing straight up in the air and then prime the motor with it (i.e., orient the bulb so that it is verticle, with the end going to the motor pointed up. Sometimes a primer bulb doesn't create suction if it is horizontal or pointed down.

The other thing is, if you already primed the motor with a portable tank, put the motor on muffs and start it and see if it draws gas from the main tank.


----------



## Marinette Sportfisherman (Apr 13, 2010)

i have a 75 merc and for 6 years ive had nothing but the same issue and i took off the quicksilver primer bulb and increased the fuel line diameter and put on a omc primer bulb...


----------

